# Betriebsart 2 Einrichtbetrieb



## Profilator (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

habe folgendes gefunden :

*Um die Maschine für den Automatikbetrieb vorzubereiten, ist der Einrichtbetrieb vorhanden. Dazu muss an der Maschine über einen Schlüsselschalter der Einrichtbetrieb angewählt werden. 
Um diese Betriebsart verwenden zu dürfen, müssen Maschinenfahrer speziell geschult sein.*

Die Maschinenfunktionen sind in dieser Betriebsart gegenüber dem Automatikbetrieb deutlich beschränkt. Die Geschwindigkeit aller Achsen darf im Einrichtbetrieb nicht über 2 m pro Minute betragen und müssen über Handrad oder Tippbetrieb betätigt werden.
Beim Loslassen dieser Bedienelemente werden die Antriebe sofort abgeschaltet*.

*_Ich möchte - bei offener Schutztür - wie oben beschrieben Servoachsen mithilfe eines 3-Stufigen Zustimmschalters von Euchner (Totmann) verfahren. Über den "Totmann" wird die Leistung (Netzschütz
2-kanalig) der Servoachsen geschaltet. 
Fahrbefehl für die Achsen mit den + / - Tasten im Tippbetrieb via Standard - SPS.

Das müsste doch reichen - oder ist dafür unbedingt auch noch "sicher überwachte Geschwindigkeit" per
Safety o.Ä. erforderlich ? Über den "Totmann" wird doch die Leistung gem Kat 3 / PL d geschaltet. 


Danke für Antworten - und geruhsame Weihnachten ! 



_


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

also was ich gerade in der alten VDI2854 und in der neuen ISO11161 recherchiert
habe ist, daß die sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit die ist, bei der man ohne 3-stufigem
Zustimmschalter im Gefahrenbereich sein darf. Bei normaler reduzierter
Geschwindigkeit dann halt mit 3-stufigem Zustimmschalter.

Einige andere Bedingungen gelten allerdings auch noch.

Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, daß immer mehr Leute von der sicher reduzierten
Geschwindigkeit reden. Meinen die die dann auch immer.

Mal sehen, was die Kollegen sagen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich entschuldige mich gleich für den langen Beitrag und die Zerstörung von alten Weltbildern.

Was sagt die Maschinenrichtlinie zur Sonderbetriebsart.
Abschnitt 1.2.5
*Wahl der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten*
Die gewählte Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart muss allen anderen Steuerungs- und Betriebsfunktionen außer dem
NOT-HALT übergeordnet sein.
Ist die Maschine so konstruiert und gebaut, dass mehrere Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten mit unterschiedlichen
Schutzmaßnahmen und/oder Arbeitsverfahren möglich sind, so muss sie mit einem in jeder Stellung
abschließbaren Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalter ausgestattet sein. Jede Stellung des Wahlschalters
muss deutlich erkennbar sein und darf nur einer Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart entsprechen.
Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahleinrichtungen ersetzt werden, durch die die Nutzung bestimmter
Funktionen der Maschine auf bestimmte Personenkreise beschränkt werden kann.
Ist für bestimmte Arbeiten ein Betrieb der Maschine bei geöffneter oder abgenommener trennender Schutzeinrichtung
und/oder ausgeschalteter nichttrennender Schutzeinrichtung erforderlich, so sind der entsprechenden
Stellung des Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalters gleichzeitig folgende Steuerungsvorgaben zuzuordnen:
— Alle anderen Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten sind nicht möglich;
— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur möglich, solange die entsprechenden Befehlseinrichtungen
betätigt werden;
— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur unter geringeren Risikobedingungen möglich, und Gefährdungen,
die sich aus Befehlsverkettungen ergeben, werden ausgeschaltet;
— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen durch absichtliche oder unabsichtliche Einwirkung auf die Sensoren
der Maschine ist nicht möglich.
Können diese vier Voraussetzungen nicht gleichzeitig erfüllt werden, so muss der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsartenwahlschalter
andere Schutzmaßnahmen auslösen, die so angelegt und beschaffen sind, dass ein sicherer
Arbeitsbereich gewährleistet ist.
Vom Betätigungsplatz des Wahlschalters aus müssen sich die jeweils betriebenen Maschinenteile steuern lassen.
1.2.6.
Die  DIN EN ISO12100 konkretisiert diesen Sachverhalt:
*6.2.11.9 Steuerungsart für das Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, die Fehlersuche sowie für*
*Reinigungs- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten*
Falls für das Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, die Fehlersuche oder für Reinigungs- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten
von Maschinen eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung versetzt oder entfernt und/oder eine
nichttrennende Schutzeinrichtung abgeschaltet werden muss und es für diese Aufgaben erforderlich ist, die
Maschine oder einen Teil der Maschine in Gang zu setzen, muss die Sicherheit der Bedienperson durch eine
spezifische Steuerungsart erreicht werden, bei der gleichzeitig
a) alle weiteren Steuerungsarten abgeschaltet werden,
b) der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur durch kontinuierliche Betätigung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung, einer Zweihandschaltung oder einer Steuerungseinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung zugelassen wird,
c) der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur unter Bedingungen mit vermindertem Risiko zugelassen wird (z. B. verminderte Geschwindigkeit, verminderter Energie-/Kraftaufwand, schrittweiser Vorschub, z. B. mit einer Schrittschaltung), und
d) der Betrieb gefährdender Funktionen durch absichtliche oder unabsichtliche Einwirkung auf die Sensoren
der Maschine nicht möglich ist.
ANMERKUNG Für einige spezielle Maschinen können andere Schutzmaßnahmen angebracht sein.
Diese Steuerungsart muss mit einer oder mehreren der folgenden Maßnahmen verbunden werden:
⎯ Zugangsbeschränkung zum Gefährdungsbereich, so weit wie möglich;
⎯ Einrichtung zum Stillsetzen im Notfall in unmittelbarer Reichweite der Bedienperson;
⎯ tragbare Steuerungseinheit (Schwenkarmschalttafel) und/oder örtliche Befehlseinrichtungen, welche die
Sicht auf die zu steuernden Teile zulassen.
Siehe IEC 60204-1.

Also was ist nun zu tun und welche Sicherheitsfunkionen ergeben sich daraus:
Man hat eine Maschine gebaut die Gefährdungen aufweist, diese Gefährdungen hat man durch eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung nach EN 953 aufgebaut und versucht zu mindern, jetzt muss aber Zugang zur Maschine vorhanden sein dazu baut man bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen an die Maschine, jetzt wird aber eine bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung beim öffnen zu einer nicht trennenden Schutzeinrichtung, um aber jetzt die Maschine wieder sicher zubekommen, wird nun ein Verriegelungsschalter an die bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung gebaut der beim öffnen die Gefährdung hinter der Schutztür verhindert also verriegelt, dies hat nichts mit Zuhaltung zu tun.

Daraus ergeben sich jetzt die Sicherheitsfunktionen:
Wenn eine  der verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen geöffnet wird dann schalten wir die gefahrbringenden Antriebe in einen Sicheren Zustand.
Bei geöffneter  verriegelter trennender Schutzeinrichtung wird der unerwartete Anlauf sicher verhindert.
Eventuell kommt  auch noch die Sicherheitsfunktion Zuhaltung hinzu.

Jetzt bemerken wir bei der Konstruktion der Maschine, dass man bei geöffneter trennender Schutzeinrichtung verschiedene gefährliche Bewegungen ausführen muss, also zerstören wir wieder unser Sicherheitskonzept.
Jetzt schreibt die MRL vor, einen Schlüsselschalter der diese Sonderbetriebsart einschaltet, warum, weil man dies auf gesondert geschultes Personal begrenzen will, da eine besonders Gefährliche Situation. Also ist der Schlüsselschalter in einer SF.
Weiter werden alle anderen Betriebsarten abgeschaltet, eine Befehlsverkettung führ nicht zu einer unkontrollierten Bewegung. Dies erreicht man am besten wenn alle nicht zugelassenen Aktoren sicher abgeschaltet sind. 
Eine Bewegung der Gefahrbringenden Antriebe wird nur zugelassen wenn eine Zustimmeinrichtung betätigt wird dies kann je nach Risikobeurteilung eine Tipptaste oder ein Typ 3 Zustimmtaster oder auch eine Zweihandsteuerung sein. Bei der Zweihandsteuerung kann man sich unterumständen die sichere Geschwindigkeit ersparen.
Und man muss diese gefährlichen Bewegungen mit einem verminderten Risiko betreiben, 
heißt sichere verminderte Geschwindigkeit, verminderte Kraft/Moment/Energie, schrittweiser 
Vorschub, dies ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion

Verstehen muss man das Ganze als Risikominderungsmaßnahme, also wie bekomme ich 
ein akzeptables Restrisiko auch bei Einrichtbetrieb hin und damit wird das Ganze zu einer 
Sicherheitsfunktion bzw. zu mehreren. 

Weitere Maßnahmen sind Begrenzung auf bestimmte Schutztüren, Begrenzung auf 
bestimmte Antrieb und Funktionen, Not-Halt Tasten in der Nähe.
Es gibt Typ C Normen die auch Bewegungen ohne Zustimmeinrichtung zu lassen aber meist 
nur mit sehr langsamer Geschwindigkeit. Also wenn Typ-C Norm vorhanden darin suchen. 

Bestimmung der SF können wir bei Bedarf auch mal durch diskutieren. 

Wichtig die verminderte Geschwindigkeit ist eine Risikominderungsmaßnahme und somit 
eine Sicherheitsfunktion bei der auch ein PLr ermittelt wird.


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich entschuldige mich gleich für den langen Beitrag und die Zerstörung von alten Weltbildern.



Verstehe ich nicht, wieso Zerstörung alter Weltbilder?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
sollte nur ein kleiner Scherz sein, um dieses Thema etwas aufzulockern.
Zu Deinem Beitrag:


> also was ich gerade in der alten VDI2854 und in der neuen ISO11161 recherchiert
> habe ist, daß die sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit die ist, bei der man ohne 3-stufigem
> Zustimmschalter im Gefahrenbereich sein darf. Bei normaler reduzierter
> Geschwindigkeit dann halt mit 3-stufigem Zustimmschalter.


Ob es eine SF ist oder nicht ergibt sich aus der Risikominderung. Also wenn man aufgrund der Gefährdungssituation durch die verminderte Geschwindigkeit ein Risikominderen will dann ist diese in entsprechenden Niveau sprich PLr auszuführen, das ist Sinn und Zweck der funktionalen Sicherheit.

Tyo-C Normen können ja Typ-A und B Normen überschreiben und höhere Risiken zulassen, also ist wie immer der erste Blick auf Typ-C Normen, wenn es die dann gibt. Hier findet man auch Geschwindigkeits Angaben. Es gibt ein Dokument der BG in welchem viele Geschwindigkeiten aufgeführt sind.


----------



## Profilator (23 Dezember 2011)

Danke Safety für den ausführlichen Beitrag.

Mir ist das alles Bewußt, und ich will ja auch alle die geforderten Maßnahmen realisiern.
z.B. Schlüsselsschalter, immer nur eine Bewegung, nur geringe Geschwindigkeit usw. - aber erfüllt ein
 ja von vielen Herstellern angebotener Zustimmschalter ( keine 2-Hand-Schaltung ) mit der besagten "Totmann" Funktion mit dem ich die Leistung der Servoantriebe 2-kanalig HW-mäßig abschalte - also 
beim loslassen oder ganz durchdrücken - die Forderung des Tippbetrieb ? Ich meine eigentlich schon.


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
SF 1 wenn der Zustimmtaster losgelassen oder durchgedrückt werden sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltete die Antriebe die für diese Betriebsart zugelasen.
SF 2 wenn die Betriebsart Einrichten eingeschaltet dann dürfen die in dieser Betriebsart zugelassen Antriebe nur in sicherer Verminderter Geschwindigkeit fahren.
SF 1 reicht bei einem freibeweglichen Zustimmtaster bei dem ich in die Gefährdung gelangen kann nicht aus. Siehe MRL 1.2.5


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaube, das Ganze ist z.Zt. eine Grauzone.
Die "sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit" entwickelt
sich immer mehr zum "Stand der Technik".
Das nützt Dir aber nichts, wenn Du nur einen
normalen Umrichter hast und auch keine Möglichkeit,
einen sicheren einzubauen. Das kenne ich!

Du tust schon was Gutes, aber es reicht noch nicht.
Würdest Du nichts tun, würden die Leute sich 
einschließen lassen oder manipulieren.

Wenn Deine "normal reduzierte Geschwindigkeit" plötzlich
in den Eilgang umschlägt und der Kollege trotz
3-stufigem Zustimmschalter platt ist, lagst Du falsch.
Wenn Du in dem Fall eine "sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit"
gehabt hättest, wärst Du raus.
Aber wie hoch ist diese Wahrscheinlichkeit im Gegensatz
zum Einschließen Lassen?

Da sind wir dann wieder bei Safety's Ausführungen.

Leider aus meiner Sicht keine einfache JA/NEIN-Antwort möglich.

Gruß
Tommi   

PS: Denk dran, eine Achse mit 4m/s legt in einem SPS-Zyklus ca. 8cm zurück


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> SF 2 wenn die Betriebsart Einrichten eingeschaltet dann dürfen die in dieser Betriebsart zugelassen Antriebe nur in *sicherer* Verminderter Geschwindigkeit fahren.



Hallo Dieter,

wo steht das so geschrieben?* sichere *verminderte Geschwindigkeit, ich kenne das nicht, klär mich auf!
vielleicht bin ich blind...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
ich erkläre nochmal warum man eine verminderte Geschwindigkeit in einem bestimmten PLr benötigt und dies ist keine Grauzone.
Die Anforderungen der MRL sind ein Undverknüpfung, also all diese Punkte muss man gleichzeitig erfüllen um das Risiko welches bei der Betriebsart Einrichten bei aus geschalteten Sicherheitsfunktionen vorhanden ist zu mindern.
MRL 1.2.5 :
Falls für das Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, die Fehlersuche oder für Reinigungs- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten
 von Maschinen eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung versetzt oder entfernt und/oder eine
 nichttrennende Schutzeinrichtung abgeschaltet werden muss und es für diese Aufgaben erforderlich ist, die
 Maschine oder einen Teil der Maschine in Gang zu setzen, muss die Sicherheit der Bedienperson durch eine
 spezifische Steuerungsart erreicht werden, bei der gleichzeitig
 a) alle weiteren Steuerungsarten abgeschaltet werden,
 b) der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur durch kontinuierliche Betätigung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung, einer Zweihandschaltung oder einer Steuerungseinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung zugelassen wird,
 c) *der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur unter Bedingungen mit vermindertem Risiko zugelassen wird (z. B. verminderte Geschwindigkeit, verminderter Energie-/Kraftaufwand, schrittweiser Vorschub, z. B. mit einer Schrittschaltung), und
*d) der Betrieb gefährdender Funktionen durch absichtliche oder unabsichtliche Einwirkung auf die Sensoren
 der Maschine nicht möglich ist.

Warum ist die verminderte Geschwindigkeit eine Sicherheitsfunktion, weil ich damit ein Vorhandenes Risiko mindere. 
Erklärung:
Risikobeurteilung Antrieb A ergibt ein zu minderndes Risiko, also kein akzeptables Risiko. Wie oben beschrieben mindern wir jetzt zunächst das Risiko durch verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtungen.
Jetzt muss man in der Risikobeurteilung alle Lebensphasen, also auch Betriebsarten untersuchen und kommt zu dem Schluss man muss hier das Vorhandenen Risiko des Betreibens des Antriebs A minderen. Hier sagt nun die MRL und die DIN EN ISO 12100 oder eine Typ-C Norm wie.
Jetzt kommen wir zu dem Punkt verminderte Geschwindiglkeit, die soll ja das Risiko soweit mindern das es ein akzeptables Restrisiko darstellt. Also wie immer muss ich mir den Ausfall der Funktion ansehen und bewerten was dann passieren kann. Also es kann zu einem unkontrollierten erhöhen der Geschwindigkeit kommen was dann dazu führt das der Bediener nicht mehr reagieren kann. Also müssen  jetzt eine Steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahme ergreifen. Bedeutet DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden PLr ermitteln, jetzt haben wir die sichere verminderte Geschwindigkeit wobei hier sicher bedeutet erfüllen des erforderlichen Performancelevel.


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hier noch ein Dokument der DGUV zu diesem Thema.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine frage zu den betriebsartenschalter selber, wie muß der
eigentlich in der Elektrischen Ausführung gestaltet werden


----------



## Profilator (23 Dezember 2011)

c) *der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur unter Bedingungen mit  vermindertem Risiko zugelassen wird (z. B. verminderte Geschwindigkeit,  verminderter Energie-/Kraftaufwand, schrittweiser Vorschub, z. B. mit  einer Schrittschaltung)
*
würde nicht die bei CNC-Maschinen vorhandene Betriebsart Jog / Increment die Forderung schrittweiser Vorschub erfüllen ?
Es ist bei Fräs/Drehmaschinen sehr weit verbreitet mit einem Handrad und dann nur in Betriebsart Schrittmaß
bzw. Jog / Increment die Achsen bei offener Tür zu verfahren.
Machen die (Namhaften Hersteller) das denn alle Falsch ?


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich kenne nicht im Detail die Typ-C Normen für Werkzeugmaschinen, kann mich aber schlau machen.
Wenn dies eine Sonderbetriebsart ist und bei ausgeschalteten bzw. überbrückten Schutzeinrichtungen passiert dann ist dies eine Sicherheitsfunktion.  Es gibt noch den Weg der Prozessbeobachtung der aber nicht so einfach realisierbar ist. Kann ich morgen mal was Dazu schreiben, steht aber auch in der EN 11161.
Also ich habe hier jetzt schon mehrfach die Rechtlichen und auch Normativen Anforderungen beschrieben.  Zu den Werkzeugmaschinen habe ich noch was im Anhang.


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
zum Betriebsartenwahlschalter sagt die MRL:
Ist die Maschine so konstruiert und gebaut, dass mehrere Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten mit unterschiedlichen Schutzmaßnahmen und/oder Arbeitsverfahren möglich sind, so muss sie mit einem in jeder Stellung abschließbaren Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalter ausgestattet sein. Jede Stellung des Wahlschalters muss deutlich erkennbar sein und darf nur einer Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart entsprechen. Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahleinrichtungen ersetzt werden, durch die die Nutzung bestimmter Funktionen der Maschine auf bestimmte Personenkreise beschränkt werden kann.
Jetzt kommt es wieder darauf an was dieser Schalter auslöst.
Begrenzung auf bestimmte Personen die eine besondere Quali haben.
Umschalten auf SLS > dann ist er in der SF
Ausschalten anderer Aktoren und nur Zulassen eines Aktors > dann ist er in einer SF
Werde das Thema in den nächsten Tagen nochmal aufgreifen.


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2011)

aber halt nirgendwo* sicher *reduzierte- oder verminderte Geschwindigkeit, ... oder??

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lebenslang (24 Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte fragen ob ich den Schlüsselschalter auch durch eine Passwortabfrage (evtl. mit verschiedenen Passwortleveln) auf einem Touchpanel ersetzen darf.
Die Anzeige des Zustandes kann ja mit einem anderen Funktionen überlagernden Popups realisiert werden.
Kurzum: Brauch ich unbedingt einen Hardwareschlüsselschalter oder kann ich das am TP mit verschiedenen Passwortleveln erledigen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Dezember 2011)

Meine Meinung dazu :

Beides ist irgendwie sinnlos. Schlüssel stecken sowieso immer in dem Schalter und Passwörter kennen nach einigen Wochen sogar die Pförtner.  Aber es wird in den Dokumenten immer nur vom Schlüsselschalter gesprochen.


----------



## Safety (24 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
der Begriff kommt aus der 61800-5-2 
*Elektrische Leistungsantriebssysteme mit einstellbarer*
*Drehzahl*
*Teil 5-2: Anforderungen an die Sicherheit –*
*Funktionale Sicherheit*
*4.2.3.4 Sicher begrenzte Geschwindigkeit (Safely-limited speed, SLS)*
Die SLS-Funktion verhindert, dass der Motor die festgelegte Begrenzung der Geschwindigkeit überschreitet.
Ob ein Ersatz eines Betriebsartenwahlschalters durch ein Panel möglich ist, ist abhängig von dem genauen Einsatz, in der Regel wird es nicht möglich sein weil der PLr nicht erreicht werden kann. 
Als Hersteller von Maschinen hat man die MRL einzuhalten und auch entsprechende Maßnahmen wie Betriebsartenschalter umzusetzen und das auch in der Betriebsanleitung beschreiben.
Der Betreiber muss dann das Arbeitsschutzgesetzt http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/arbschg/ umsetzen in Form der BetrSichV, er muss eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchführen, danach dann Betriebsanweisungen verfassen in der dann auch der Umgang mit den Betriebsartenwahlschalter steht.
Also für den Hersteller ist erst mal wichtig dass er die Gesetzte einhält!


----------



## Safety (24 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
zur Verdeutlichung das diese Anforderungen nichts Neues sind den guten alten BGIA Report
5/2003.


----------



## Tommi (24 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine frage zu den betriebsartenschalter selber, wie muß der
> eigentlich in der Elektrischen Ausführung gestaltet werden



Hallo Helmut,

dazu fällt mir ein ganz alter Thread von mir ein.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?41566-Betriebsarten-per-RFID

Die EX_OR-Funktionalität muss mechanisch- oder elektronisch sichergestellt
sein und zwar mit dem geforderten PL.
Das Softwaremodul "Betriebsartenschalter" des PNOZ-multi z.B. macht das,
ich nehme an, andere auch.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (24 Dezember 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu :
> 
> Beides ist irgendwie sinnlos. Schlüssel stecken sowieso immer in dem Schalter und Passwörter kennen nach einigen Wochen sogar die Pförtner. Aber es wird in den Dokumenten immer nur vom Schlüsselschalter gesprochen.



Hallo Axel,

das ist ja auch das, was ich meine, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß das eintritt, was Du hier sagst,
ist größer als ein Versagen eines "Standard"-Frequenzumrichters.

Aber juristisch hat Safety (wahrscheinlich) auch recht.

Der Betreiber muss dafür sorgen, daß Schlüssel nicht stecken. Das hat nichts mit der
Diskussion um den Performance-Level zu tun, sondern ist Führungsaufgabe, und
das fängt bei der Werkleitung des Betreibers an.

Eine ewige Baustelle für Leute wie mich....

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (24 Dezember 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> der Begriff kommt aus der 61800-5-2
> *Elektrische Leistungsantriebssysteme mit einstellbarer*
> *Drehzahl*
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

Danke für die Info, diese Norm haben wir nicht in unserer Datenbank.


Jetzt mal grundsätzlich gefragt:

Muss man Deiner Meinung nach beim Nachrüsten einer Betriebsart "Zustimmschalter", PLr > b, einen Standard-Frequenzumrichter
immer gegen einen mit "sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit" austauschen? 

Kann man Deiner Meinung nach die "sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit" als "Stand der Technik" ansehen?
Dann würde nämlich §4 Absatz 3 des ArbSchG ziehen.  

Gruß und Frohes Fest, falls Du dies vor der Bescherung noch liest .
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> dazu fällt mir ein ganz alter Thread von mir ein.
> 
> ...



Neh mir geht es eher darum ob der Betriebsartenschalter, elektrisch mindestens genauso
ausgeführt werden muss wie die Sicherheitseinrichung die überbrückt wird. Zb wenn eine 
Türschalter 2-Kanalig und Querschlußsicher ausgeführt ist, muss der Betriebsartenschalter
genauso ausgeführt werden muss. 

Dann noch eine Ergänzung, was bei uns ein Thema ist in einer C-Norm, definiert ist das bei geöffneter
Trennender Schutzeinrichtung, Achsen und Vorschub in Tippbetrieb betrieben werden dürfen, aber auch
Frässmotore gestartet, die ein erhebliches Verletzungsrisiko darstellen, hier würde es reichen wenn ein 
direkter Zugriff zb durch Vorschubrollen verhindert wird.


----------



## Safety (24 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
da es ein erhebliches Risiko darstellt würde ich immer eine Überwachte Geschwindigkeit einbauen, dazu muss nicht zwingend der Umrichter getauscht werden, es gibt externe Systeme wie das Sigma S30 oder eben auch Lösungen mit PNOZmulti. 
Die BtrSichV Anhang I Punkt 1.12 fordert entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen. Bei Altmaschinen ohne Änderungen müssen die zum Zeitpunkt des Erstmailgen IB gültigen Gesetzte, Normen, UVV, MRL eingehalten werden. Bei neuen Maschinen MRL 2006/42/EG. 
Also kurz, JA sehe ich als Stand der Technik und nicht erst seit der neuen MRL.

Zum Betriebsartenwahlschalter wie geschrieben wenn er eine SF erfüllt und das macht dieser wenn man damit einen verriegelte Trennende Schutzeinrichtung überbrückt, muss dann das gleiche Niveau aufweisen wie die eigentliche SF.
Aber auch hier definiert man eine SF:
Wenn der BS auf die Betriebsart Einrichten gestellte wird, werden sicherheitsgerichtet die Antriebe Xy abgeschaltet und damit ein Automatischer Anlauf auch durch Befehlsverkettungen während der Sonderbetriebsart Einrichten verhindert. 
Wenn der BS auf die Betriebsart Einrichten gestellte wird, werden für die Antriebe yx nur noch eine verminderte Geschwindigkeit von …m/min zugelassen.
Wenn der BS auf die Betriebsart Einrichten gestellte wird, dann kann die sichere Energietrennung des Antriebs YX durch Betätigung des Zustimmtasters vom Typ 3 bei geöffneter verriegelter trennender Schutzeinrichtung xy aufgehoben werden.
Nur mal ein paar Beispiele für die Definition von SF, es sind dann noch mehr.
Jetzt ermittelt man die PLr und geht an die Architektur.
Jetzt können wir darüber diskutieren ob der BS in der SF ist.
Auch euch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Safety (25 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hier mal ein paar Auszüge aus Typ-C Normen zur Betriebsart 2:
EN 1010-1 Druck und Papierverarbeitungsmaschinen:
 Sicherheitsrelevante Teile …. von Weg bzw. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen müssen EN ISO 13849-1 bzw. EN 62061 entsprechen.

EN 10218:2010 Industrieroboter:
Fordert PLd Kategorie 3, siehe 5.4.2 5.6.3

EN 12417 Werkzeugmaschinen Bearbeitungszentren, enthält sehr detaillierte Vorgaben zu den Betriebsarten. Tommi hat dazu auch mal ein Video der BG verlinkt.


----------



## Tommi (26 Dezember 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Also kurz, JA sehe ich als Stand der Technik und nicht erst seit der neuen MRL.



Hallo Dieter,

ich fürchte, Du hast recht....

Zumindest könnte das nach einem Unfall so gesehen werden.
Die Reaktionszeit des Menschen, selbst wenn er "nur" den Zustimmschalter loslassen
muss und noch nicht mal aktiv einen NOT-HALT drücken muss, ist nicht zu verachten.

Man kann das sehr einfach ausrechnen, wie weit eine Achse mit v= x m/sek. in y sek. fährt.

Was kostet denn so ein Sigma S30? (ungefähr)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (26 Dezember 2011)

*Erweiterte Disskusion Einrichten*

Hallo,
aus gegeben Anlass möchte ich dieses Thema erweitern und gebe ein Diskussionsgrundlage vor.
Mich würde eure Sichtweise und die realen Vorgehensweisen interessieren!!!!!
Betrachten wir mal ein Beispiel für die Betriebsart 2 Einrichten.
Maschine:
Hat drei Elektrische Servoantriebe von denen eine Gefahr ausgeht. Keine Vertikale Achsen, keine Gefährdungsüberlagerung. Wir müssen einen Antrieb einrichten.
Antrieb 1, 2, 3
Risikobeurteilung,
Der Bediener kann immer in diesen Bereich eingreifen, es kann zu ungewollten Anlauf kommen, da Automatiksteuerung.  Wir kommen zu dem Schluss es ist noch kein akzeptables Restrisiko vorhanden als müssen wir zur Risikominderungsmaßnahme kommen.
Wir wenden jetzt das Dreischrittverfahren der EN ISO 12100 an.
Inhärent sichere Konstruktion
Technische Schutzmaßnahme
Benutzerinformation
Die inhärent sichere Konstruktion haben wir soweit wie möglich gemacht. Man betrachtet bei der Risikobeurteilung alle Gefahren dazu gehören auch Stolper und stoßstellen die überall in der Maschine vorhanden sind. Bedeutet wir haben die Gefährdungen an den Maschinenteilen reduziert in Form von vermeiden von mechanischen Gefahren, also z.B. abrunden von Stoßstellen, einhalten von Abständen die eine Quetschen darstellen, verhindern von Einzugs,- und Scherstellen usw.
Aber hier soll es um die Funktionale Sicherheit gehen!
Als erste Technische Schutzmaßnahme wollen wir jetzt den Zugang bzw. Zugriff auf die Gefährdungsbereiche unterbinden in Form einer trennenden Schutzeinrichtung nach EN 953 gebaut. Wir müssen aber alle Lebensphasen der Maschine betrachten und merken, dass bei bestimmten Handlungen, Arbeitsgängen ein Zugang zum Gefährdungsbereich nötig ist, Reinigung, Wartung und besonders Beseitigung von kleinen Störungen, also planen wir zwei Schutztüren.  Bei den Reinigungs.-  und Wartungsarbeiten usw.  schreiben wir in die Betriebsanleitung das eine sichere Energietrennung vorgenommen werden muss in Form von Betätigungen der Netztrenneinrichtungen, die müssen für alle Energiearten vorhanden sein und um ein ungewolltes wiedereinschalten zu verhindern auch abschließbar sein. Es kann auch nötig sein bestimmte Achsen zu sichern, z.B. Vertikalachsen die könnte man jetzt sichern mit einer Absteckvorrichtung.
Jetzt sehen wir uns auch die weiteren Lebensphasen an wie Instandhaltung und Einrichten, um die Instandhaltung zu erleichtern suchen wir Möglichkeiten wie eine Zugänglichkeiten der Aktoren außerhalb des Gefährdungsbereiches, also alle Ventile und wenn möglich auch Klemmkästen sitzen an stellen die freizugänglich und sicher sind. Bei der Sonderbetriebsart Einrichten muss der Bediener die Möglichkeit haben den Antrieb 1  zu verfahren.
Was ergibt sich daraus, wir müssen jetzt bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen anbringen um den Zugang zu ermöglichen, da dieser Zugang mehr als einmal pro Tag  erfolgen muss, verriegeln wir die Gefährdungen Steuerungstechnisch, sprich die Antriebe durch anbringen eines  Verriegelungsschalters, es wird also aus der beweglichen trennenden Schutzeinrichtung eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung. Da es sich um Servoantriebe mit entsprechenden Verstärkern handelt müssen wir uns Gedanken manchen wie wir diese durch den Verriegelungsschalter sicher zum Anhalten bringen und wie können wir dieses  Anhalten schnellst möglich erreichen, hierzu gibt die EN 60204-1 die Stopp –Kategorie 1 vor, hierbei handelt es sich um ein elektronisches herunter bremsen des Antriebes, dies kann nicht sicher passieren. Daraus ergeben sich Fragen wie schnell kommt der Antrieb zum stehen? Wenn also von der Schutztür aus die Gefährdung erreicht werden kann bevor der Antrieb steht haben wir ein zu minderndes Risiko, jetzt wenden wir die Stopp-Kategorie 1 an und der Antrieb steht schnell genug. Es könnte aber passieren das die Elektronische Bremsung  nicht mehr funktioniert z. B. durch Ausfall der Spannung oder defekte des Umrichters. Jetzt müssen wir uns überlegen ist dieses Restrisiko akzeptabel, wir könnten argumentieren das ein Spannungsausfall sehr selten vorkommt und ein eventuelles Nachlaufen des Antriebes sicher vom Bediener erkannt wird, dies muss aber auch so sein. Weitere Argumente,  die Bremsfunktion wird im Normalbetrieb ständig angefordert und ein versagen würde zu einer Fehlfunktion der Maschine führen, also die Maschine geht ständig auf Störung. Auch verweisen wir in der Betriebsanleitung auf dieses Restrisiko und geben vor bei einem verlängerten Nachlauf die Maschine außer Betrieb zunehmen. Wenn dieses Restrisiko nicht akzeptabel ist könnten wir eine Bremse anbauen die nur dann wirksam wird wenn das Elektronische Bremsen versagt, d.h. der Antrieb kommt nach Ablauf einer sicheren Zeit nicht zum stehen dann wird dieser aber auf STO geschaltet und auch die Bremse zum Einfall gebracht. Wichtig  ist hier aber das wir ein Fehler in der Maschine generieren der dann dem Bediener anzeigt die Stopp Kategorie 1  hat versagt, den die Bremse wird verschleißen  und kann nur einige male diesen Stopp ausführen. Eine Lösung für den Spannungsausfall wäre  eine USV einzubauen die dann die Umrichter weiter versorgt und eine Bremsung noch ermöglicht. Also es ist bei der Risikobeurteilung festzulegen ob dieser mögliche Nachlauf ein akzeptables Restrisiko darstellt, es muss sehr deutlich erkennbar sein das da was nicht stimmt und auch ein Fehlermeldung erzeugt werden. Wenn dies alles nicht akzeptabel ist baut man eine Zuhaltung an die trennende Schutzeinrichtung die dann z.B. erst nach sicherer Energietrennung  des Antriebes und dem Ablauf einer sicheren Zeit geöffnet werden kann.


----------



## Safety (26 Dezember 2011)

*Teil 2*

So jetzt definieren wir mal die ersten Sicherheitsfunktionen, Wenn, Dann:
Wir gehen jetzt davon aus das ein eventueller Nachlauf der Antriebe der durch versagen des Umrichters oder Spannungsausfall erkannt wird und so kurz ist das dies ein Akzeptables Restrisiko darstellt.
SF 1-6:
Wenn die Schutztür 1 geöffnet wird dann erfolgt unverzüglich ein elektronisches Bremsen des Antriebes 1 über den Umrichter 1, nach Ablauf  einer sicheren Zeit von (z.B) 0,3 Sekunden erfolgt eine sichere Energie Trennung STO des Umrichters.
Da wir mit dem Verriegelungsschalter an Schutztür 1 auch die Antriebe 2 und 3 genau so abschalten verweisen wir hier auch SF1, also SF2 und SF3 siehe SF1
Da der Verriegelungsschalter an Schutztür 2 genau so wirkt verweisen wir auch hier auf SF 1, also SF4-6 siehe SF1.
Manuelle Rückstellfunktion, nach auslösen der SF1-6 müssen beide Schutztüren geschlossen werden und danach eine Reset-Taste betätigt werden. Siehe hierzu EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 5.2.2. Die Risikobeurteilung hat ergeben, dass ein Zufallen der Schutztüren nicht verhindert werden kann und deshalb wir die Reset-Taste mit der Sicherheitssteuerung ausgewertet. Es ist von der Reset-Taste aus der gesamt Gefahrenbereich einsehbar.
Ermitteln des PLr siehe DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A.
Risikobewertung haben wir das Risiko hinreichend gemindert?
Jetzt gehen wir an die Sonderbetriebsart Einrichten:
Was fordert die MRL:
Ist für bestimmte Arbeiten ein Betrieb der Maschine bei geöffneter oder abgenommener trennender Schutzeinrichtung und/oder ausgeschalteter nichttrennender Schutzeinrichtung erforderlich, so sind der entsprechenden Stellung des Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalters gleichzeitig folgende Steuerungsvorgaben zuzuordnen:
 — Alle anderen Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten sind nicht möglich;
 — der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur möglich, solange die entsprechenden Befehlseinrichtungen betätigt werden;
 — der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur unter geringeren Risikobedingungen möglich, und Gefährdungen, die sich aus Befehlsverkettungen ergeben, werden ausgeschaltet;
 — der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen durch absichtliche oder unabsichtliche Einwirkung auf die Sensoren der Maschine ist nicht möglich.
Also planen wir einen Schlüsselschalter für die Sonderbetriebsart, zur Aufhebung der sicheren Energietrennung planen wir eine Zustimmeinrichtung vom Typ 3 diese ist in einem Mobilen Steuergerät eingebaut, weiter planen wir für die  Antrieb 1  eine sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit die durch Antriebsintegrierte Sicherheitsfunktionen erfüllt werden sollen. Befehlsverkettungen verhindern wir durch im Mobilen Steuergerät eingebaute Tipptaster die den Antrieb 1 startet und stoppen und durch sichere Energietrennung der Antriebe 2 und 3 in dieser Betriebsart. Diese Betriebsart bezieht sich nur auf Schutztür 1, dies bedeutet wenn die Schutztür 2 bei angewählter Betriebsart 2 geöffnet wird führt die zu einem sicheren Anhalten aller Anriebe, es greifen die SF 4-6.
Risikobeurteilung ergibt für Betriebsart 2, es besteht ein unakzeptables Restrisiko, welches wir durch die oben angegeben Maßnahmen mindern. Als Benutzer definierte Risikominderung schreiben wir in die Betriebsanleitung, dass diese Sonderbetriebsart nur geschultes Personal mit einer ganz bestimmten Qualifikation durchführen darf. Es besteht aber auch hier das Risiko des Versagens der Stopp-Kategorie 1, da wir aber nur eine langsame definierte Geschwindigkeit zulassen ist der Nachlauf entsprechend kürzer. Sollte es hier zu einem nicht akzeptablen Risiko kommen greifen die gleichen Maßnahme wie oben beschrieben.
So jetzt definieren wir die Sicherheitsfunktionen:
SF 7-9: Wenn die Betriebsart Einrichten über den Schlüsselschalter angewählt ist dann werden die Antriebe 1-3 sicherheitsgerichtet Angehalten. Stopp Kategorie 1 nach 60204-1 STO nach 0, 3 Sekunden.
SF10: Wenn die Betriebsart Einrichten über den Schlüsselschalter angewählt ist und der Zustimmtaster betätigt wird dann wird die Sichere Energietrennung des Umrichter 1 aufgehoben.
Nach Ausschalten des Zustimmtasters: Stopp Kategorie 1 nach 60204-1 STO nach 0,1 Sekunden, kürzere Zeit durch die verminderte Geschwindigkeit.
Anmerkung1: Die Schutztür 2 muss immer geschlossen sein, sonst erfolgt eine sichere Energietrennung  bzw. Stopp-Kategorie 1 auch bei betätigter Zustimmtaste.
Anmerkung 2: Um eine Manipulation des Zustimmtasters zu umgehen könnte man die Betätigung  nach der Anwahl auf Flanke überwachen oder eine Maximale Betätigungszeit vorgeben.
SF 11: Wenn der Betriebsartenwahlschalter betätig ist dann wird der Umrichter 1 auf SLS sicher überwachte Geschwindigkeit geschaltet.
Anmerkung 1: Die Definition ist abhängig wie die SF aufgebaut bzw. verschaltet ist.
Anmerkung 2: Der Tipptaster geht auf die Normal Steuerung und schaltet den Antrieb 1 ein und aus, keine SF.
Anmerkung 3: Es muss beim Auslösen der Zustimmtaste nicht jedes mal eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion ausgeführt werden. Aber da die Schutztür 1 geöffnet war muss nach umschalten auf Betriebsart 1 und Schließen der Schutztür 1 zum wieder zuschalten der Energie der Reset-Taster betätigt werden.
Ermitteln des PLr siehe DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A.
Risikobewertung haben wir das Risiko hinreichend gemindert?

Handlung in Notfall betrachten wir hier nicht!
Benutzerinfo in der Betriebsanleitung, Restrisiken beschreiben, Maßnahmen beschreiben, Bediener einweisen und schulen, eventuell Piktogramme anbringen.
Ich habe ganz bewusst, einige schwierige Themen aufgegriffen und mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessieren. Dies ist in keinem Fall eine Anleitung sonder nur meine Meinung!!!!
 Bei Interesse kann ich auch eine Beispielhafte PAScal  Berechnung erstellen.


----------



## Tommi (26 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

also zuerstmal ist das Schwierigste, den Anwender erst mal
von der Notwendigkeit einer Betriebsart 2 zu überzeugen.



> "Da muss niemand rein, die Anlage läuft"



Ansonsten hört sich alles, was Du geschrieben hast, irgendwie
so an, als ob es so sein muss, Kompliment!

Wir sehen bei allen Maschinen, die gefährlicher als eine
"Welpenstreichelmaschine" sind, immer eine Zuhaltung vor,
schon alleine aus dem Grund, daß keiner einfach so die
Tür aufreißt. 
Das Thema "sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit" haben wir ja
schon besprochen, wobei ich es nach wie vor besser finde,
auch dann einen Zustimmschalter vorzusehen, wenn man keine hat
und auch keine bekommt, anstatt gar nichts zu machen. 

Das alles, was Du da geschrieben hast, umzusetzen, ist nicht
einfach.
Ich sehe ja z.Zt. auch täglich die Diskrepanz zwischen unserem schönen
Forum "VDE-IEC-DIN" und der Realität im Maschinenbau.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
durch meine Tätigkeit habe ich hin und wieder auch mit  Maschinenbauern zu tun , es gibt viele die Versuchen so gute es geht die geltenden Gesetzt und Normen umzusetzen und es gibt welche die sich da wenig bis kaum Gedanken machen, die Tendenz ist aber positiv.
Wenn diese Taste dann alle Türen überbrückt, wohlmöglich noch auf eine Normal-SPS geht und die Maschine mit voller Geschwindigkeit in Automatik läuft, kann dies abhängig von der Maschine sehr gefährlich sein und für den Hersteller eine Straftat. Aber dies ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Auch hier muss man auf Grund einer Risikobeurteilung ein Sicherheitskonzept erstellen.
Also die Taste alleine hat nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun, ganz im Gegenteil es wird vorgegaukelt es wäre so!

Und ich versuche immer Lösungen zu bieten, die Reaktion dass es alles graue Theorie ist erlebe ich oft.


----------



## Profilator (27 Dezember 2011)

Ja so wie Safety es ausführlich beschreibt kann sowas aussehen.

Ich möchte aber nochmal auf den Kern der ursprünglichen Frage eingehen.

Safety schreibt:

Jetzt gehen wir an die Sonderbetriebsart Einrichten:
Was fordert die MRL:
Ist für bestimmte Arbeiten ein Betrieb der Maschine bei geöffneter oder  abgenommener trennender Schutzeinrichtung und/oder ausgeschalteter  nichttrennender Schutzeinrichtung erforderlich, so sind der  entsprechenden Stellung des Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalters  gleichzeitig folgende Steuerungsvorgaben zuzuordnen:
 — a) Alle anderen Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten sind nicht möglich;
 — b) der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur möglich, solange die  entsprechenden Befehlseinrichtungen betätigt werden;
 — c) der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur unter geringeren  Risikobedingungen möglich, und Gefährdungen, die sich aus  Befehlsverkettungen ergeben, werden ausgeschaltet;
 —d)  der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen durch absichtliche oder  unabsichtliche Einwirkung auf die Sensoren der Maschine ist nicht  möglich.
Also planen wir einen Schlüsselschalter für die Sonderbetriebsart, zur  Aufhebung der sicheren Energietrennung planen wir eine  Zustimmeinrichtung vom Typ 3 diese ist in einem Mobilen Steuergerät  eingebaut ....

Unterstellen wir einmal a) und d) werden sichergestellt.
b) erreichen wir durch den beschriebenen Zustimmschalter vom Typ 3 der den Antrieb vom Netzt trennt.
Bleibt noch c) : Da steht in der MRL aber nix von sicher red. Geschwindigkeit - besteht nicht die Gefahr,
das man da evtl. zu viel hineininterpretiert ? Die MRL spricht von gefährlichen Funktionen lässt aber offen
was das alles sein kann. Ich denke da an einfache "Anlagen" wo oftmals nur eine Art satzweiser Ablauf des
Automatik-Zyklus möglich ist. Wenn ich aber bei einer Werkzeugmaschine natürlich immer nur eine Achse mit
geringer Geschwindigkeit, evtl. sogar nur im Schrittmaß (INC) und natürlich im Tippbetrieb bewegen kann, müsste das doch der MRL entsprechen - das wären dann doch meine geringeren  Risikobedingungen ?


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2011)

Risikobeurteilung, Risikobewertung ist entscheidend!
Die MRL schreibt nie was von sicher Beispiel:
1.4.2.2. Bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Verriegelung
Bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Verriegelung müssen
— soweit möglich, mit der Maschine verbunden bleiben, wenn sie geöffnet sind,
— so konstruiert und gebaut sein, dass sie nur durch eine absichtliche Handlung eingestellt werden können.
Bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Verriegelung müssen mit einer Verriegelungseinrichtung verbunden
sein,
— die das Ingangsetzen der gefährlichen Maschinenfunktionen verhindert, bis die Schutzeinrichtung
geschlossen ist, und
— die einen Befehl zum Stillsetzen auslöst, wenn die Schutzeinrichtungen nicht mehr geschlossen sind.
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass das Bedienungspersonal den Gefahrenbereich erreicht, bevor die durch die
gefährlichen Maschinenfunktionen verursachten Risiken nicht mehr bestehen, so müssen bewegliche trennende
Schutzeinrichtungen zusätzlich zu der Verriegelungseinrichtung mit einer Zuhaltung ausgerüstet sein,
— die das Ingangsetzen der gefährlichen Maschinenfunktionen verhindert, bis die Schutzeinrichtung
geschlossen und verriegelt ist, und
— die die Schutzeinrichtung in geschlossener und verriegelter Stellung hält, bis das Risiko von Verletzungen
aufgrund gefährlicher Funktionen der Maschine nicht mehr besteht.
Bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Verriegelung müssen so konstruiert sein, dass bei Fehlen oder
Störung eines ihrer Bestandteile das Ingangsetzen gefährlicher Maschinenfunktionen verhindert wird oder
diese stillgesetzt werden.
Auch kein Wort von sicher.
Du hast bei der Risikobeurteilung festgestellt dass die Maschine Gefährdungen hat und als Schutzmaßnahme trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Verriegelungsschaltern angebracht.
Hier ist als erste Risikominderung die trennende Schutzeinrichtung, dann aber die bewegliche und dann kommt die weitere Risikominderung in Form des Verriegelungsschalters der so mit der Steuerung verknüpft ist das die Kiste abschaltet und nicht mehr anläuft. Warum den hier einen PLr, weil wir damit ein Risikomindern und zwar mit Steuerungstechnik also Funktionale Sicherheit.
So und wie ist das jetzt bei der Sonderbetriebsart?
Hier schreibt die MRL Risikominderungsmaßnahmen vor.
Unteranderem die verminderte Geschwindigkeit, und hier geht man genau so vor.
Alle Risiken die Du ohne trennende Schutzeinrichtung ermittelt hast sind jetzt wieder in voller Höhe da. Du minderst mit dem Abschnitt 1.2.5 die Risiken also, Minderung durch Steuerungstechnik also PLr ermitteln wenn die Bewegungen so ungefährlich sind das ein Versagen der verminderten Geschwindigkeit kein Problem ist dann kommt da auch kein Pl raus, der eine sichere Überwachung verlangt. Aber bei Servos ist dies fast immer der Fall da die Dinger sehr schnell werden können und das durch eine Flaschen Datensatz der übermittelt wurde. Beispiel muss der Werker mit den Händen bei Laufender Maschine eingreifen ist dabei eine Gefährdung vorhanden dann ist die verminderte Geschwindigkeit im entsprechenden Level auszuführen.
Und wie schon oben beschrieben gibt es Typ-C Normen die hier schon einen PLr vorgeben oder schreiben ist nach EN ISO 13849-1 auszuführen. Man muss bei der MRL und EN ISO 12100 verstehen wie der Ablauf.
Risikoanalyse
Risikobewertung
Risikominderung
Erneuter Durchlauf des iterativen Prozesses
Risikobewertung
Grün alles gut, Rot noch einmal.
Die MRL lässt auch noch weitere Betriebsarten zu diese sind aber immer auf einzelne Maschinen abgestimmt und verlangen einiges vom Betreiber und Hersteller, vorallem einen Nachweis das es keine andere Möglichkeit gegeben hat. 
Siehe EN ISO 11161. 

So ist der Weg und es gibt keine anderen, so wie Du es beschreibst ist die verminderte Geschwindigkeit kein zu minderndes Risiko bei der Maschine also kein PLr. Also auf Deutsch wenn es schneller wird, was auch sehr wahrscheinlich passieren wird,stellt dies ein akzeptables Restrisiko dar. Bei z.B. kleinen Pneumatikzylindern mit geringem Risiko könnte man dies so sehen oder eben auch bei Antrieben die keine große Gefahr darstellen.
Was ein akzeptables Restrisiko ist, kann man z.B. mit Typ-C Normen vergleichen wie hier die Risiken gemindert wurden. Eventuell ist eine Zweihandsteuerung geeignet die entsprechenden Abstand hat. 
Zum Abschluss wenn Du diese Betriebsart benötigst, dann mache eine Risikobeurteilung und bewerte die Risiken. Wenn Du bei dieser Maschine zu dem Schluss kommst muss nicht sicher sein dann kannst Du es so machen. 
Wichtig ist auch das die Betriebsart 2 für den Bediener/Einrichter meist die selbe Person gedacht ist. Also der Ausbildungsstand ist nicht immer der beste. Weitere Betriebsarten für z.B. die Instandhaltung sind denkbar. Aber dies nur in Abstimmung mit dem Betreiber und dann ist auch ein gesonderte Konformitätsbewertung nötig.

Siehe Anhang!


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Wenn diese Taste dann alle Türen überbrückt, wohlmöglich noch auf eine Normal-SPS geht und die Maschine mit voller Geschwindigkeit in Automatik läuft, kann dies abhängig von der Maschine sehr gefährlich sein



Hallo Dieter,

so meinte ich das nicht, ich meinte lediglich, daß man keine "sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit" hat und
mit der Zustimmtaste dann hochkategorisch die Spannungsversorgung kappt, wenn denn die
"normal reduzierte Geschwindigkeit" durchtillt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
es ist wie eben beschrieben bei geringen Risiken möglich, was passiert wenn der Bediener die Hand an dem Antrieb hat un der Servo geht durch, für mich stellt sich aber immer erst die Frage was muss der Bediener da machen?
Ich habe durch diese simple Frage schon sehr einfache und sichere Lösungen erarbeitet. 
Manchmal reicht ein Handrad was nach außen geht, oder eine zusätzlich trennende Schutzeinrichtung die zugriff zu einem bestimmten Punkt zulässt aber alle anderen Gefährdungen verhindert. 
Wenn es um Instandhaltung geht sollte man auch sich Gedanken machen um ein ordentliches Sicherheitskonzept, hier kann ich mir aber solche Dinge vorstellen, hat aber nichts mit Betriebsart 2 zu tun!
Meist verlangen die Bediener nach solchen Möglichkeiten wenn das Bedienkonzept der Maschine nicht durchdacht ist oder Prozesse stattfinden die einen häufigen Eingriff erfordern, bzw. sie wollen manipulieren. 
Wenn es sich um Prozess handelt die so komplex sind das ein Einrichten mit voller Geschwindigkeit nötig ist dann lässt die MRL einiges zu. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung will man diese Möglichkeit immer auch wenn es nicht nötig ist. Und für Dich noch Wichtig bei den höheren Betriebsarten hat der Betreiber eine hohe Mitverantwortung.


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

ich glaube, wir meinen das Gleiche und reden aneinander vorbei!

Kann das sein?  

siehe hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50404-Betriebsart-2-Einrichtbetrieb&p=368687#post368687

Was Du schreibst, weiß ich (fast) alles, ich muss nur manchmal Lösungen mit bockigen Geldgebern finden,
insbesondere beim Nachrüsten und da kommt nicht immer die Pilz-Messelösung bei raus.

Bei allen diesbezüglichen Sachen, die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe, hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl, toi, toi, toi...

Wie gesagt, ich= kleines Team und relativ kleiner Maschinenpark, Du= Planet Erde.  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
das hat nichts mit meinem Arbeitgeber oder Messe zu tun, so wie ich es geschrieben habe fordert es die MRL! Mir ist bewusst dass diese Vorgehensweise Arbeit und Geld bedeutet aber wie soll man sonst ein Maschine sicher machen? Ich kenne Deine Probleme, habe nicht mein ganzes Leben in der Sicherheitstechnik verbracht.
Ich Planet Erde, bedeutet Saarland, Eifel hoch bis Koblenz, also nicht ganz.
Aber meine Arbeit wandelt sich immer mehr vom Vertrieb Sicherheitskomponenten zur Ganzheitlichen Sicherheitslösung für Maschinen und hier habe ich schon sehr oft solche Lösungen diskutiert im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich mache auch sogenannte Beratertage bei dem sowas betrachtet wird.
Der Preis S30 kommt noch, habe Urlaub.


----------



## SchneiderCC (18 Dezember 2013)

da meine Frage zu dem Thema hier gut passt hänge ich mich mal dran.
Wir bauen gerade eine Maschine mit Rundschalttisch und mehreren Robotern. Dazu noch ein paar Wendelförderer und jede Menge Pneumatik (knapp 100 Zylinder). Abgesichert mit beweglich trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen.
Jetzt kann es Erfahrungsgemäss zu kleineren Problemen kommen die ein Eingreifen eines Einrichters (geschultes Personal) erforderlich machen, bspw. klemmendes Teil in Zuführung Fördertopf. Dazu schalten wir mittels Betriebsartenwahlschalter den Rundtisch und die Roboter in sicheren Halt und öffnen die beweglich trennende Schutzeinrichtung und der Einrichter kann die Störung beseitigen Schutztüren schließen  und wieder in Automatikbetrieb schalten. Aus prozesstechnischen Gründen müssen wir die Zylinder angesteuert lassen auch während die Schutztüren geöffnet sind.
Es sollen 2*3/2 Ventile mit Mittelstellung entlüftet eingesetzt werden damit ein Zylinder komplett drucklos geschaltet werden kann oder auch beide Seiten mit Druck beaufschlagt werden können.

Solange die Zylinder unter Druck und in Ihrer Endlage sind und das Ventil nicht umschaltet besteht kein Risiko für den Einrichter. (Ausnahme verklemmte Zylinder). 
Für diesen Fall haben wir einen PLr A ermittelt
Meine Frage bezieht sich nun auf die Pneumatik während dem öffnen der Schutzeinrichtung:

Um das Umschalten der Ventile zu verhindern haben wir uns jetzt mehrer Lösungen überlegt:


Impulsventile bei denen man die Ansteuerung bei geöffneter Schutztür unterbricht. Nachteil beim einschalten der Maschine ist eine Seite schon durchgeschaltet und ein geordnete Grundstellungsfahrt ist nicht möglich, daher scheidet diese Variante aus
Impulsventile bei denen man die Ansteuerung bei geöffneter Schutztür unterbricht und zusätzliche Ventile um beim Einschalten der Maschine geordnet in Grundstellung fahren zu können. Nachteil: doppelt so viele Ventile notwendig
Positionsüberwachung für alle Zylinder  180 Positionsüberwachungen notwendig!
2*3/2 Ventile mit der Möglichkeit in Mittelstellung zu entlüften oder zu sperren, dann könnte bei geöffneter Schutztür die Mittelstellung Ansteuerung der Ventile abgeschaltet werden und gleichzeitig die vorhanden Luft im Zylinder eingesperrt werden. Nachteil: wir haben so ein Ventil noch nicht gefunden.
 

Meine Frage ist:  Kennt ihr noch weiter Lösungen für das Problem? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Safety (19 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
sehr komplexes Thema, wenn ich an Weihnachten mal Ruhe habe werde ich versuchen Antworten bzw. Lösungen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2013)

SchneiderCC schrieb:


> 2*3/2 Ventile mit der Möglichkeit in Mittelstellung zu entlüften oder zu sperren, dann könnte bei geöffneter Schutztür die Mittelstellung Ansteuerung der Ventile abgeschaltet werden und gleichzeitig die vorhanden Luft im Zylinder eingesperrt werden. Nachteil: wir haben so ein Ventil noch nicht gefunden.



Von Bosch-Rexroth gibt es für die HF03-Ventilinseln 5/3-Ventile, die aus zwei 3/2-Ventilen zusammengesetzt sind.
Damit ist eine 5/4-Funktion möglich. Jenachdem ob du keine Spule oder beide Spulen gleichzeitig ansteuerst bekommst du die offene bzw. gesperrte Mittelstellung.

Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, ob du dafür alle sicherheitstechnischen Berechnungswerte bekommst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SchneiderCC (20 Dezember 2013)

@Safety: Danke
@Blockmove: ja so etwas in die Richtung suche ich.


----------



## Safety (20 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
also ich denke dieser  Link könnte Dir helfen. Sehe es mir mal genauer an:
http://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/189958/TR_III-2012_Impulsventile_Sicherheit.pdf
http://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/147699/TR_II-2012_Impulsventile.pdf
Damit könnte man ein Sicherheitskonzept erstellen.


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Punkt 1:
als erstes müsstet Ihr die Gefährdungspotenziale ermitteln, besteht überhaupt eine Verletzungsgefahr, kann ich nicht schon bei der ersten Risikobewertung sagen es besteht kein zuminderndes Risiko. Hierzu kannst du sehr gut den BGIA Bericht verwenden http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bg_bgia_empf_u001d.pdf
Hier sind Bewertungsparameter angegeben, diese Tabellen und Bewertungen fließen zurzeit auch in die Normung ein.
Vermeidet bei der Konstruktion unnötige Überdimensionierung der Zylinder, das führt immer zu großen Problemen und kostet bei der Sicherheit dann wieder Geld. Die mechanischen Konstrukteure sollen darauf achten das Gefahrenstellen gleich vermieden bzw. mit trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen gesichert sind.
Punkt 2
Wenn das nicht für alle Zylinder möglich ist, wird so sein, dann ermittelt den PLr der einzelnen Gefahrstellen Pneumatikzylinder. Hier wird auch oft PLr b oder c ermittelt werden.
Diese Bewegungen könnte sehr einfach mit einem Ventil Mittelstellung geschlossen angehalten werden, muss aber eins mit Federkraft sein,  keine Pneumatische Feder. Also das Prozessventil ist auch für die Sicherheit zuständig. Was zu beachten ist sind verklemmte Teile da sollte man Anweisungen geben, wie man die beseitigen kann. Es gibt aber Erfahrungsgemäß immer nur ein paar Punkte in der Maschine die diese Probleme haben. Ein Konzept wäre das freifahren dies findet im besten Fall mit funktionsfähigen Schutzeinrichtungen statt. Wenn das nicht geht, dann eben mit einem Sicherheitskonzept bei geöffneter Schutztür, aber dazu kommen wir noch.
Ich denke bei 100 Zylindern kann man durch Punkt 1  und Punkt 2 schon einige raus filtern und durch überschaubare Maßnahmen in den Griff bekommen.
Punkt 3.1
Sicherer Halt bei Pneumatikzylinder die einen PLr von d benötigen, mehr wirst Du bei einer automatischen Maschine nicht benötigten.
Auch hier könnte man den Gedanken weiterführen und zusätzlich ein Ventil anbringen, eventuell für verschiedene Bereiche dann eben mehr, welches entsprerrbare Rückschlagventile öffnet bzw. schließt.  Seihe hier zu im Festo-Handbuch Seite 38 http://www.festo.com/PDF_Flip/Leitfaden_Sicherheit/de/index.htm#/38/
Also Kanal 1 ist das Prozessventil mit Mittelstellung geschlossen, Diagnose über den Prozess und Endlagenabfrage, Zeitliche Überwachung, Kanal 2 Ventil zum Entlüften, Diagnose mit Druckschalter, und die Rückschlagventile HGL die dann regelmäßig geprüft werden müssen, da es noch keine mit Stellungsüberwachung gibt.
Punkt 3.2
Impulsventile, wenn Du Dir den Link zu dem Thema mal ansiehst ist es also unter bestimmten Umständen möglich zusagen, wenn eine Impulsventil mal in der Endlage ist dann bleibt es auch da, wenn man die Spulen sicher abschaltet und die Vorsteuerluft auch entlüftet. Wenn es bei euch nicht zu Erschütterungen oder sonstigen Vibrationen oder ähnlichem kommt, kann man damit durch aus auch ein PLe für die Sicherheitsfunktion verhindern des unerwarteten Anlauf erreichen.
Wie könnte jetzt ein Sicherheitskonzept aussehen:
Welche Sicherheitsfunktionen benötigen wir beim öffnen der Schutztür
Anhalten der Bewegungen, verhindern des Wiederanlauf.
Anhalten ist schwer bei Impulsventilen, da diese Ihre Bewegung zu Ende führen.
Also sehen wir eine Zuhaltung vor, die erste öffnet wenn die Zylinder alle in der Endlage sind. Zusätzlich Zeitliche Überwachung.
Es gibt mittlerweile viele Hersteller von Induktiven Sensoren die MTTFd werte rausgeben, damit ist ein PLb erreichbar, also könnte man für die Zuhaltung PLb ansetzen deckt nur das Restrisiko einer nicht erreichten Endlage ab.
Sicherheitsfunktion verhindern des Wiederanlauf, durch wegschalten der Spulen Spannung je nach PLr und wegschalten der Vorsteuerluft.
Das ganze am besten auf Bereich aufteilen.
Zu beachten sind auch Energieausfälle, was passiert bei Vertikalachsen oder Federkraftbelasteten Achsen. Rückschlagventile können helfen.
4.1 Sonderbetriebsart
Es muss auf jeden Fall ein Betriebsartenwahlschalter vorhanden sein.
Zustimmungseinrichtung, bei so einer großen Maschine am besten ein Mobilpanel welches dann eindeutig zeigt welcher Zylinder jetzt gesteuert wird. Hier unbedingt darauf achten das man nicht alle Türen freigibt und  die Bedienperson einen Sichere Position hat, also durch Falsche Taste fährt Ihm eine Achse in den Rücken. Die Zustimmung sollte zu einer Entlüftung führen Sicherheitsfunktion aus der Ferne PLd also Zweikanalige Zustimmungseinrichtung und am besten ein MS6SV das auch gleich das Belüften im Griff hat, nämlich schlagartige Bewegungen beim Einschalten.
Alternativ wäre bei PLr b und c auch folgendes Möglich:
Anhalten über Rückschlagventile HGL, ein Ventil aufbauen welches an allen Zylindern entsperrbare Rückschlagventile ein und ausschaltet damit ist ein Anhalten geben. Kommt auf die Gefährdungslage an.
Also der eingewiesene und geschulte Bediener schaltet den BA auf Fehlerbeseitigung nimmt das Panel und geht zur Tür diese öffnet nach dem alle Zylinder in Pos. (PLr =b) also die Zuhaltung geht auf oder eben im Fehlerfall Endlage nicht erreicht, durch eine Zeit und eine Eindeutige Warnung, jetzt muss er die Zustimmungseinrichtung betätigen bevor er die Tür öffnet  sonst wird entlüftet, eventuell zweiter Berührungsloswirkender Schutzschalter notwendig. Durch das betätigen hebt er jetzt den Schutz gegen unerwarteten Wiederanlauf auf, gut wenn man das auf Bereiche begrenzen kann, mehrere Positionen am BA-Schalter. Jetzt kann er die Zylinder bewegen, diese fahren immer von einer Endlage zur anderen, wenn möglich Kraft und /oder Geschwindigkeit begrenzen. Er kann nicht anhalten, aber entlüften. Es ist aber, je nach Zylinder ein nicht unerhebliches Restrisiko enthalten.

4.2 Sonderbetriebsart
Es muss auf jeden Fall ein Betriebsartenwahlschalter vorhanden sein.
Auch hier ist eine Zustimmungseinrichtung notwendig.
Durch die SF Anhalten der Zylinder wird das ganze jetzt deutlich sicherer und auch einfacher, alle schon beim Automatikbetrieb  verwendeten SF können hier auch greifen, also alle Ventile gehen in Mittelstellung geschlossen und bei PLr=d auch die Rückschlagventile, bei auslösen der Zustimmungseinrichtung.

*
Das ist eine Diskussionsgrundlage und keine fertige Lösung, hierzu ist eine umfangreiche Risikobeurteilung notwendig und dann die Erstellung eines Sicherheitskonzeptes!!!!!!*


----------



## jsa (10 Juni 2014)

Hallo Safety,

ich würde das Thema (Post #43 - Punkt 3.2) gerne nochmals aufgreifen, da die Lösung einen gewissen Charme hat.



Safety schrieb:


> Punkt 3.2
> Impulsventile, wenn Du Dir den Link zu dem Thema mal ansiehst ist es also unter bestimmten Umständen möglich zusagen, wenn eine Impulsventil mal in der Endlage ist dann bleibt es auch da, wenn man die Spulen sicher abschaltet und die Vorsteuerluft auch entlüftet. Wenn es bei euch nicht zu Erschütterungen oder sonstigen Vibrationen oder ähnlichem kommt, kann man damit durch aus auch ein PLe für die Sicherheitsfunktion verhindern des unerwarteten Anlauf erreichen.
> Wie könnte jetzt ein Sicherheitskonzept aussehen:
> Welche Sicherheitsfunktionen benötigen wir beim öffnen der Schutztür
> ...



Bei Einsatz eines Festo VTSA Ventilträgersystems gibt es die Möglichkeit (Post #43 - Punkt 3.2) sehr elegant umzusetzen.
Die Festo VTSA kann mit einem Sanftanlaufventil und einem Steuerlufteinschaltventil ausgerüstet werden.
Somit ist es möglich die Ventilspulen der Wegeventile und die Ventilspule des Steuerlufteinschaltventils abzuschalten wodurch die Steuerluft der Wegeventile entlüftet wird.
Das Steuerlufteinschaltventil kann mit einer Schaltstellungsüberwachung ausgerüstet werden (Testung).
Die Wegeventile müssen über den Prozess getestet werden – Endlagenschalter der Bewegungen.
Eine Aufteilung in Bereiche lässt sich durch diese dezentrale Lösung mit je einem Sanftanlaufventil und einem Steuerlufteinschaltventil pro Ventilträgersystem gut realisieren.

Sicherheitsfunktionen beim Öffnen der Schutztür
Anhalten der Bewegungen, verhindern des Wiederanlauf.
Anhalten ist bei Impulsventilen nicht möglich, da diese Ihre Schaltstellung beibehalten und die Bewegung somit zu Ende geführt wird.
Somit ist eine Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung erforderlich, welche nur freigegeben (geöffnet) wird, wenn alle Bewegungen (Zylinder) in der Endlage sind (Anhalten / sicher Zustand).

Für das freigeben der Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung ist eine Überwachungsfunktion erforderlich.                                              
Überwachung der Zylinderendlagen mittels z.B. induktiver Sensoren (MTTFd-Wert muss bekannt ein).
Zusätzlich erfolgt eine zeitliche Überwachung der Bewegung im Prozess.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welcher Performance Level required PLr ist für diese Überwachungsfunktion „Detektieren einer verklemmten Bewegung (Zylinder)“ erforderlich?
In Post #43 - Punkt 3.2 wird von PLr b ausgegangen – Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage, ist diese Annahme so in der Praxis umsetzbar.
Pneumatische Bewegungen werden üblicherweise mit Zylinderdurchmessern von 6mm bis 100mm ausgeführt also mit Kräften von 10N bis >4000N

Hierbei können durchaus schwere Verletzungen entstehen, die Häufigkeit ist selten, eine Vermeidung ist unter bestimmten Umständen möglich.
Somit ergibt sich ein *PLr c.*

Die Überwachungsfunktion „Detektieren einer verklemmten Bewegung (Zylinder)“ erfolgt mit Standard-Eingängen auf dem VTSA Ventilträgersystem via Bussystem ProfiNet.
Die Überwachungsfunktion sollte in dem Funktionsbaustein (Standard-Teil der F-CPU) für die Bewegungssteuerung erfolgen.
Die restlichen Abschaltungen erfolgen auf einer Sicherheits-SPS.

MTTFd von folgenden Geräten sind bekannt:


Endschalter
Festo Digitales Eingangsmodul
Festo Busknoten
Siemens Standard SPS
Siemens Sicherheits SPS

Somit stellt sich die Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Konzept in PLc umzusetzen.

 Für Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß, jsa


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
vorweg PLc wird schwer.
Die Sensoren sind elektronische Bauteile die beim Bau keinerlei Sicherheitsrelevante Betrachtungen erhalten haben also nichts mit bewährt.
In den meisten mir bekannten Maschinen sind unterschiedliche Gefahrenpotenziale bei den Pneumatischen Bewegungen gegeben.
Also könnte man  ja je nach Gefährdungslage des Zylinders auch unterschiedliche Sensoren benutzen. Bei PLr=b und vorhandenen MTTFd Werten der Bauteile sollte es kein Problem sein, aber was machen bei PLr=c, hier gibt es z.B. von Festo die Möglichkeit Redundant die Endlagen abzufragen die müsste dann aber auch Sicherheitsgerichtet eingelesen werden.
Aber Einrichten ist mit Impulsventilen nicht machbar, bzw. nur mit Ortsbindenden Schutzmaßnahmen und einem gewissen Restrisiko wenn was verklemmt.
Ich finde die Diskussionen zu dem Thema pneumatische Sicherheit sehr interessant.


----------



## jsa (16 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bei den pneumatischen Bewegungen muss man zwischen folgenden Lösungsprinzipien abwägen.

Zylinder gezielt anhalten mit "eingesperrter" Druckluft
oder
Zylinder anhalten (austrudeln) durch entlüften.
Die "eingesperrte" Druckluft wird von vielen Endkunden nicht mehr gerne "gesehen" - bietet allerdings teilweise einige Vorteile wie z.B.

schnelles Anhalten
kein "Austrudeln"
Zylinder bleiben in Position...

Entlüften ist "sicher" und "energiefrei" - sofern durch das Entlüften keine gefahrbringenden Bewegungen ausgelöst werden (Absturzsicherung, ....).

Wie seht Ihr das - ist im Einrichtbetrieb ein schnelles Anhalten oder ein *schnelles Entlüften* mit "unkontrolliertem Anhalten" aber sicherer Energieabschaltung die bessere Lösung.

Wie behandelt Ihr die "eingesperrte" Druckluft in der Risikobewertung.

Gruß, jsa


----------



## Safety (16 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
es gibt wie Du sagst anhalten und entlüften, und was du vergessen hast reversieren.
Beim Einrichten muss man bei entsprechender Gefährdungslage  auch eine weitere Risikominderung beim Einrichten betrachten, verlangsamte Geschwindigkeit mit z.B. Umschaltung zwischen zwei Abluftdrosseln, ist aber immer ein entsprechender Aufwand.
Entlüften hat besonders beim Einrichten den Effekt das die Zylinder nicht in der Endlage bleiben und das wollen viele Bediener und Instandhalter nicht, da kommen dann der zweite Mann ins Spiel was nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.
Das Anhalten oder reversieren ist eine weitere Möglichkeit da die Bewegungen schneller anhalten, beim enlüften ist das so eine Sache. Auch das Belüften bei erneuter Betätigung der Zustimmungstaste ist nicht ganz ohne und es sind weitere Maßnahmen notwendig.
Auch Kombinationen sind möglich ein Kanal Anhalten mit 5/3 Mittelstellung geschlossen Kanal 2 entlüften und belüften. Zuschaltung der 5/3 nur möglich wenn Druckluft wieder aufgebaut. Hat den Vorteil das man die Zylinder in eine Stellung bringen kann und er bleibt da stehen und es ist aber keine größere Energie mehr da. Die finde ich persönlich am besten. Diagnose der Entlüftung über Druckschalter, Prozessventil 5/3 über Prozess Laufzeitüberwachung. Oder Entlüften über MS6SV.

Anhalten über Mechanische Bremse und 5/3 ist auch eine Möglichkeit.

Nicht immer nur einseitig denken!


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2014)

jsa schrieb:


> Wie seht Ihr das - ist im Einrichtbetrieb ein schnelles Anhalten oder ein *schnelles Entlüften* mit "unkontrolliertem Anhalten" aber sicherer Energieabschaltung die bessere Lösung.
> 
> Wie behandelt Ihr die "eingesperrte" Druckluft in der Risikobewertung.



"Die" bessere Lösung gibt es bei Pneumatik nicht.
Wir versuchen das meiste mit sicherem Entlüften zu erschlagen.
Vertikalbewegungen bekommen eine Bremse. Hier hast du etwas Spielraum, da der Zylinder drucklos ist, muss die Bremse nur das Eigengewicht halten.
Damit wird der notwendige PLr evtl. geringer.
Eingesperrte Luft nehmen sehr, sehr ungern. Diese Lösungen sind sicher ... ... ... irgendwann undicht 
Wenn es doch sein muss, dann gehört ein Hinweis in die BA und eine Warntafel an die Maschine.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jsa (18 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wir handhaben es auch so wie oben bereits beschrieben.

Wenn möglich sicher Entlüften
Wenn möglich bei vertikalen Bewegungen eine Bremse oder Klemmeinheit
Wenn nicht anders möglich "eingesperrte" Druckluft und Hinweis in BA und an der Maschine
 
Die Einrichter und Instandhalter bevorzugen meist eine Lösung bei der die Zylinder unter Druck stehen, da das Einstellen der Endanschläge und Endschalter komfortabler durchzuführen ist.
Unsere Maschinen/Anlagen enthalten zwischen 50 bis 500 pneumatische Bewegungen, somit ist die Anforderung der Einrichter durchaus nachzuvollziehen.

Wir versuchen derzeit ein Konzept zu erarbeiten, welches geringe Restrisiken beinhaltet aber auch die Anforderungen der Einrichter / Instandhalter berücksichtigt.
Hier geht es vor allem um die Vermeidung von Manipulation von Schutzeinrichtungen und die damit einhergehende Gefährdungssituation.

Restrisiken beim Entlüften
Bei Betätigung des Zustimmungsschalter werden die Zylinder belüftet (mit Druck beaufschlagt) dies führt zu einer Bewegung wenn die Zylinder durch z.B. Stoßdämpfer aus der Endlage bewegt werden. 
Langsameres anhalten, austrudeln
...

Restrisiken bei unter Druck stehendem Zylinder (Impulsventil)
Bei Verklemmung (nicht in Endlage) und Lösen der Verklemmung durch den Einrichter kann es zu einer schlagartigen Bewegung kommen.

Wir durchdenken derzeit folgendes Konzept:


Wenn alle Zylinder in plausibler Position (Endlage) und Zustimmungstaster nicht betätigt bleiben die Zylinder unter Druck
Wenn ein Zylinder unplausibel, wird der entsprechende Sicherheitsbereich (Ventilinsel) und somit der Zylinder entlüftet.
Die Prüfung der Plausibilität erfolgt in der Software.
 
Ein Anhalten (mit vertretbarem Nachlauf) im Einrichtbetrieb ist durch die Entlüftung direkt an der Ventilinsel und relativ kurze Leitungen bis zum Zylinder möglich.

Bei dieser Lösung ist es erforderlich die Endlagen (Gefahr durch Restdruck bei verklemmter Bewegung) gemäß dem in der Risikobewertung bestimmten PLr abzusichern.

Bei leichter Verletzung und Einrichtbetrieb sollte hir PLrb in der Regel ausreichen.
Bei schwerer Verletzung und Einrichtbetrieb benötigt man PLrc oder d
 
Wir überprüfen derzeit welche Lösung bei erforderlichem Einrichtbetrieb kostengünstiger / praktikabler ist:

Bewegungen mit Gefahr durch Restdruck PLrc / PLrd mittels sicheren Eingängen und Sensoren mit bekanntem MTTFd auf Plausibilität zu prüfen.
Pneumatische Schaltungen mit mehreren Wege- und Sperrventilen
Elektrische Achsen bei Gefahr durch Restdruck >=PLrc

Wie sind hier die Erfahrungen hier im Forum?

Gruß, jsa


----------



## cferrer (13 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Also, ist es dann korrekt zu sagen, dass der Servicebetreib (zur Stoerungssuche) OHNE Zustimmschalter so gut wie unzulaessig ist? 

Mein Kunde besteht darauf, dass sein Wartungsteam zur lafenden Maschine muss. Seine Vorstellung:

1. Service-Schluessel-Schalter drehen (innerhalb des Schaltschrankes)
2. Sicherheitskaefig Oeffnen (zweikanallige Tuerueberwachung)
3. Maschine kann beliebig ein- bzw. ausgeschaltet werden aber die Geschwindigkeit ist sicherheitsgerichtet Ueberwacht. Ueberschreitet die Maschine 4.7 RPM (linear speed ca. 250mm/s) wird einen Nothalt eingeleitet.

Liege ich falsch zu glauben, dass man hier einen Zustimmschalter braucht? Klar, die Bewegungen koennte man als "erkennbare Gefaehrdungen" betrachten, denn die Maschinedrehung ist sehr offensichtlich.  Aber der Kunde sagt Zustimmtaster geht nicht, denn die Servicetechniker brauchen beide Haende und es ist ergonomisch unzumutbar fuer laengere Zeiten den Schalter gedruckt zu halten.

Ich glaub, hier würde ein Prozessbeobachtungsbetrieb in Frage kommen. Ich weiss es nicht. Auf alle Fälle, Prozessbeobachtung ohne Zustimmschalter ist sehr heickle, oder nicht?

Ich bitte hoeflich um Hilfe. Hat der Kunde Recht? Habe ich irgendwas verpasst oder falsch verstanden? Ich waere Euch sehr dankbar.

PS: Die Maschine wird nicht druch Maschinenbediener eingerichtet. Hier geht es um Fachpersonen wie Elektrischer, Mechaniker usw.

Freundliche Gruesse
Chris


----------



## Tommi (13 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

hier ein Auszug aus der EN 11161:


> ANMERKUNG 1 Sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit ohne Verwendung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung bedeutet, dass die Bewegung so langsam erfolgt, dass sich der Bediener dieser gefahrbringenden Bewegung rechtzeitig entziehen kann. Nach Risikobeurteilung kann deshalb in einigen Fällen eine Zustimmungseinrichtung sogar bei einer reduzierten Geschwindigkeit (z. B. enger Raum) erforderlich sein.
> 
> ANMERKUNG 2 Beispiele für reduzierte Geschwindigkeiten sind Geschwindigkeiten mit weniger als 10 mm/s bei Pressen, weniger als 250 mm/s bei Robotern, weniger als 250 mm/s bei allen Gefährdungen durch nichtscherende Bewegungen und weniger als 33 mm/s bei Gefährdungen durch Scherbewegungen.



Das Zauberwort heißt Risikobeurteilung. Es ist auch schlecht, wenn der Zustimmschalter so stört, daß er
manipuliert wird. 
Auf jeden Fall muss der Kunde seinen Wunsch schriftlich verbindlich äußern, das machen die
Werkzeugmaschinenhersteller mit ihrer Betriebsart 4 auch.
Und geeignete Not-Halt-Schalter müssen erreichbar sein (im Schutzgitter).

Soweit mein Kommentar, ohne die Maschine gesehen zu haben und zu wissen, ob das Instandhalten
vielleicht auch ganz anders und sicherer geht.


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2017)

Hallo die von Dir genannte Vorgehensweise ist so nicht zulässig, einfach eine komplette Maschine bei offenen Schutzeinrichtungen zu betreiben ist nicht und war nie erlaubt.
Die von Dir genannte Risikominderungsmaßnahme verminderte Geschwindigkeit von 250mm/s ist als alleinige Schutzmaßname nicht ausreichend. Prozessbeobachtung ist ein sehe heikle Sache und bedeutet nicht das da einfach alles laufen kann es sind immer abhängig von der Anwendung weiter Schutzmaßnahmen notwendig. Sehe Dir dazu mal Werkzeugmaschinen Normen an oder auch Verpackungsmaschinen Normen.
Um welchen Arten von Maschinen  handelt es sich den?


----------



## cferrer (14 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank schon mal für die kompetente Unterstützung.

Hier geht es um Bewegungssumulatoren (Motion simulators). Einfach googeln oder in Youtube ein Beispiel finden.

Die Situation ergibt sich bei Achsen die sich noch drehen müssen, während die elektriker beim Troubleshooting hören und beobachten.

Wie wäre es wenn das Wartungspersonell einen tragbaren Nothalttaster am Gurt tragen würde? 

...und eventuell auch einen Start-Taster innerhalb des Käfigs, so das es nur dorther gestartet werden kann? Braucht dann trotzdem einen Zustimmtaster?


----------



## Tommi (15 Oktober 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo die von Dir genannte Vorgehensweise ist so nicht zulässig, einfach eine komplette Maschine bei offenen Schutzeinrichtungen zu betreiben ist nicht und war nie erlaubt.
> Die von Dir genannte Risikominderungsmaßnahme verminderte Geschwindigkeit von 250mm/s ist als alleinige Schutzmaßname nicht ausreichend. Prozessbeobachtung ist ein sehe heikle Sache und bedeutet nicht das da einfach alles laufen kann es sind immer abhängig von der Anwendung weiter Schutzmaßnahmen notwendig. Sehe Dir dazu mal Werkzeugmaschinen Normen an oder auch Verpackungsmaschinen Normen.
> Um welchen Arten von Maschinen  handelt es sich den?



Hallo Dieter,
 kannst Du die Nummern der von Dir genannten Normen Werkzeug- und Verpackungsmaschinen posten, ist 
nicht meine Welt.

Ich kann als gut lesbare Schrift die VDMA 66416 empfehlen, bzgl. Betriebsarten von Maschinen.


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Tommi,
z.B. die DIN EN 12417 Bearbeitungszentren, DIN EN ISO 415-10 aber es gibt einige weitere C-Normen die auf das Thema eingehen.
Für Roboter die DIN EN ISO 10218-2


----------



## stevenn (25 Oktober 2017)

cferrer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn das Wartungspersonell einen tragbaren Nothalttaster am Gurt tragen würde?
> 
> ...und eventuell auch einen Start-Taster innerhalb des Käfigs, so das es nur dorther gestartet werden kann? Braucht dann trotzdem einen Zustimmtaster?


  Der Not-Halt ist nur für den Notfall da und ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme. Das heißt, die Sicherheitsfunktionen an sich sind eigentlich ausreichend und wenn eine solche Sicherheitsfunktion doch ausfällt, dann kommt erst der NOt-Halt ins Spiel. Mit einem Not-Halt am Gurt würde man die Sache von von der falschen Richtung angehen.

Der Start-Taster innherhalb liefert ja keinen Schutz. Der einzige Unterschied ist, das die Person die Gefahr erst startet, wenn sie im Gefahrenbereich ist.

Mit solchen Kundenwünschen habe ich es auch immer wieder zu tun. Mein Tipp, standhaft bleiben. Und wenn der Kunde nicht einlenkt, einfach mal den Sicherheitsbeauftragten des Kunden mit ins Boot holen, das hilft zu 90%.


----------

